# Nettle tea: it really works!



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

NAK

I'm NAK because I've had two cups of very strong nettle tea today. Felix will be five months old in a couple of days and my period came back about a week ago. Around that time he started getting really fussy and cranky, especially at night. My normally great sleeper, who has been sleeping through the night since he was two days old, was waking me every 30 minutes, thrashing and crying on the breast.

He was still soiling diapers sufficiently but after a few days of trying to soothe my inconsolable baby, it hit me: my supply was dipping and the little man was hungry! So I started drinking nettle tea.

Well, the night fussing has stopped and when I woke up this morning I was actually dripping, something that hasn't really happened in weeks. I thought my supply had stabilized to perfection, evening out to meet his demands, but I realize now I was actually a bit low.







:

Anyway, he's happily gulping away right now and seems much more content over all. I just wanted to share this little success story in hopes of giving other mamas reassurance and ideas if they experience something similar. I'm sure if I'd consulted our pediatrician I would have been urged to supplement--probably the worst thing I could have done.

Hooray for nettle tea!







:


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

WHOO HOOO!!!

What is Nettle tea and where can I get it?!?!?!?!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

so i saw this post with the thumbs up and i thought it was one of those fake spam posts...









Happy the Nettle Tea is working for you Mama!







:


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Barbie64g* 
WHOO HOOO!!!

What is Nettle tea and where can I get it?!?!?!?!

It's tea made from nettle leaves. It's rich in iron and calcium and has kind of a nutty, oaky flavor that's very pleasant. I got mine at our local mom and pop health food store but I'm sure you could also get it online or from a store like Whole Foods or Trader Joe's.


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LadyCatherine185* 
so i saw this post with the thumbs up and i thought it was one of those fake spam posts...









Happy the Nettle Tea is working for you Mama!







:











We need an "As Seen On TV!" smilie.


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Anyone know of a good website to order some from?


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

I get our SA powder and cod liver oil from iHerb.com. They seem to have good prices, especially when you buy in bulk.

http://www.iherb.com/Search?kw=nettle&cid=1733


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

I just ran to our local herb store, and they have it by traditional medicinals, but there are warning on the side of the box to pregnant and breastfeeing women. It made me a bit nervous, as LO seemed to react slightly to fenugreek and blessed thistle capsules. I didnt want to take any chances since he seems to already have a little bit of an egczema problem. (Hes not vaxxed, so its not that)


----------



## peainthepod (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, that worried me a bit too so I checked kellymom.com and called my midwife (CNM). Both recommended it to nursing women.

You should definitely avoid it if it makes you uncomfortable, though!


----------



## Sativarain1 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DanelleB (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

www.mountainroseherbs.com has good prices and their stuff is really fresh.


----------

